# Icelandic: þrep / skref



## Gavril

Sælir íslenskumælendur,

Hvaða orð hæfir betur þessum samhengjum: _þrep, skref,_ bæði eða hvorugt?

_
Það eru tvö þrep/skref á milli tónanna F og A.

Eitt þrep/skref meira, og þú munt falla af klettinum.

Á þessum stiga eru tíu þrep/skref.

Ég skil ekki fjórða þrepið/skrefið í þessum fyrirmælum._


Takk


----------



## Alxmrphi

Quite often I get muddled up between these two as well. I thought I would share some observations which might be helpful and although it might not be a completely concrete answer to those specific questions, might help a bit and then a native speaker can address those (I'd be interested to see those answers, too).

*Þrep *is the native Icelandic word that corresponds to *trappa* in the other Scandinavian languages (which Icelandic then borrowed back from Danish). This is definitely used about stairs/staircases. Now that Icelandic uses trappa/tröppur (see), I'm not sure if *þrep* has just become less common or more specialised in its usage. I'm not sure if it's just me but what comes to mind with þrep is something like 3-5 steps, while many more is tröppur - not that that is a definitional distinction, just when you're more likely to hear/see each term.

I think for a physical step, while þrep is not out of the question, you'd be more likely to hear *skref*. I get the impression skref is a more generalised 'step' because you can use it in more abstract senses like 'skref fyrir skref' (step by step) when not just walking, but doing things one at a time. That's the one I'd expect to hear in the cliff example.



> _Á þessum stiga eru tíu þrep/skref._


I would use* tröppur* in this example (see first point).


> _
> Ég skil ekki fjórða þrepið/skrefið í þessum fyrirmælum.
> _


Now, the one about instructions is more of a guess, but I'll say it anyway. Given that *skref* is generalised I'd say you were safe to go ahead with that. I'd have my reservations about using *þrep *though I think it could be possible. I would also probably, if creating the sentence myself, have used *áfangi*.


> _Það eru tvö þrep/skref á milli tónanna F og A._


To be honest, I think in Icelandic you just use *tón* and *hálftón* (tone and semitone) which corresponds to step and half-step. It's been about a year since I read about _tóntegundabreytingar _though.


----------



## KarenRei

Maður sagði mér einu sinni að segja ekki "skref" þegar að tala um tröppu, að skref er orð fyrir þegar maður labbar - á ensku, "footstep" - og líka myndlíkingar (fyrst skref, stutt skref, skref fyrir skref, o.fl).  Mér finnst það auðvelt að muna vegna lags eftir Moses Hightower, "Stutt Skref":



> Taktu stutt skref,
> vertu ekki að flýta þér.
> Það liggur lítið á
> svo taktu stutt skref
> og sjáðu bara hvernig fer.



Ég er ekki vel að mér um hvað munurinn á orðin "þrep" og "trappa" er.


----------



## Hjalti

> Maður sagði mér einu sinni að segja ekki "skref" þegar að tala um tröppu, að skref er orð fyrir þegar maður labbar - á ensku, "footstep"


Rétt!



> Ég er ekki vel að mér um hvað munurinn á orðin "þrep" og "trappa" er.


Þrep er "step" í stiga, tröppum eða einhverju þannig.



> Það eru tvö þrep/skref á milli tónanna F og A.


Það er talað um "tónstigann" (tone ladder). 



> Ég skil ekki fjórða þrepið/skrefið í þessum fyrirmælum.


Nokkuð viss um að það sé "skref". Hin tvö ættirðu að geta fattað sjálfur


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Maður sagði mér einu sinni að segja ekki "skref"* þegar tala**ð er *um tröppu, að skref er orð fyrir þegar maður labbar - á ensku, "footstep" - og líka myndlíkingar (fyrst skref, stutt skref, skref fyrir skref, o.fl). Mér finnst það auðvelt að muna vegna lags eftir Moses Hightower, "Stutt Skref":


Það er alltaf gott að muna eftir söngtexta til að ná góðum tökum á því hvernig sérstök orð eru notuð.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Gavril said:


> Sælir íslenskumælendur,
> 
> Hvaða orð hæfir betur þessum samhengjum: _þrep, skref,_ bæði eða hvorugt?
> 
> _
> Það eru tvö þrep á milli tónanna F og A.
> 
> Eitt skref meira, og þú munt falla af klettinum.
> 
> Á þessum stiga eru tíu þrep.
> 
> Ég skil ekki fjórða þrepið í þessum fyrirmælum._
> 
> 
> Takk



Skref: Footstep

Þrep og trappa (af stærri einingu eða fullri heild):

Ein trappa/eitt þrep
Tvær tröppur/tvö þrep

Hinsvegar: Einar tröppur (þegar talað er um heild, td. _flight of stairs_ eða _step-ladder_)


----------



## sindridah

Gavril said:


> Sælir íslenskumælendur,
> 
> Hvaða orð hæfir betur þessum samhengjum: _þrep, skref,_ bæði eða hvorugt?
> 
> _
> Það eru tvö þrep/skref á milli tónanna F og A.  ( Þarna grunar mig nú að það sé ruglingu á skref og stef, það er talað um stef þegar "tone ladder" á annars við.
> 
> Eitt þrep/skref meira, og þú munt falla af klettinum.
> 
> Á þessum stiga eru tíu þrep/skref.
> 
> Ég skil ekki fjórða þrepið/skrefið í þessum fyrirmælum._
> 
> 
> Takk


----------



## Gavril

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Skref: Footstep
> 
> Þrep og trappa (af stærri einingu eða fullri heild):



Ég skil ekki hvað merkja hér "eining" og "heild". Meinar þú, að _trappa _er notað þegar rætt er um margar (og stórar) tröppur, en bæði _þrep_ og _trappa_ má nota þegar rætt er um fáar (og litlar) tröppur?


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Gavril said:


> Ég skil ekki hvað merkja hér "eining" og "heild". Meinar þú, að _trappa _er notað þegar rætt er um margar (og stórar) tröppur, en bæði _þrep_ og _trappa_ má nota þegar rætt er um fáar (og litlar) tröppur?



Það sem ég átti við er að þú getur ekki sagt fleiritöluorðsambandið 'ein þrep' sem heild. Þetta hefur ekkert með stærð að gera. Þetta er held ég svipað og enska orðið 'rung'. Þú gætir talað um eitt eða öll þrepin í stiganum en þú myndir aldrei benda á stigann og segja þarna sé ég ein þrep. Sambærilegt á ensku: I climbed all the rungs of the ladder.


----------



## Gavril

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Það sem ég átti við er að þú getur ekki sagt fleiritöluorðsambandið 'ein þrep' sem heild. Þetta hefur ekkert með stærð að gera. Þetta er held ég svipað og enska orðið 'rung'.



Einmitt, við notum ekki orðið "rung" á þennan hátt, en (eins og kannski veistu) "rung" er notað aðeins í tengslum við lausan stiga (_ladder_) í ensku. Þegar rætt er um "fastan" stiga (_stairway / staircase_), við notum _stair _eða_ step_ um tröppurnar.

Við getum ekki sagt "I see *a* stair/step" með merkinguna "ég sé einar tröppur" en jú getum við sagt "I see (the) stairs/steps" (= ég sé tröppur(nar)), þó í þessu tilviki "steps" er algengara í breskri ensku en í bandarískri.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> þó í þessu tilviki "steps" er algengara í breskri ensku en í bandarískri.


Nú, er það? Hvað segiði? Bara_ stairs_?


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Nú? Er það? Hvað segiði?



Í bandarískri ensku er algengara segja, t.d.,

_My room is at the top of the stairs.
The elevator is broken, so you'll have to take the stairs.
_
"step" er algengara þegar rætt er um einföldum þrepum:

_Some of the steps leading up to the attic are a little creaky_.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> _My room is at the top of the stairs.
> The elevator is broken, so you'll have to take the stairs._


Við myndum segja bara eins!
Steps hljómar pínu furðulegt hérna. Steps eru úti


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Við myndum segja bara eins!
> Steps hljómar pínu furðulegt hérna. Steps eru úti



Hmm, af einhverri ástæðu ég hélt að "steps" væri oftar notuð í Bretlandi þegar rætt er um tröppur innan í húsinu.

Hvert af þessum er algengara í tali þínu?

_I got out of the car and climbed up the steps/stairs to my front door.
_
Bæði passa í bandarískri ensku, þó kannski "steps" er hér algengara.


----------

